# What's everyone's NOTD?



## desi_dee (Sep 7, 2007)

i just changed mine and here are some pics:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool! I'd contribute, but my nails are bare. lol!


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Sep 7, 2007)

that colour is fab!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 8, 2007)

niccee!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 8, 2007)

here is mine i couldn't post my fingers so i took that funny pic'


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

There's also this thread where we post weekly pics: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eek-51196.html. I haven't done my nails yet, but since I'm doing them later, maybe I'll post pics.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine are bare today.


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm wearing a white nailpolish (that look like those satin tissues) but ATM i'm not in the mood to take a pic


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine a red color. I dont feel like takin a pic tho, sorry.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine are dark purple but they look pretty crappy at the moment. I need to re-polish. BTW love everyone's NOTD.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 9, 2007)

_I'm wearing "Crystal Radiance" By Revlon it's a sparking pale pink._


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 9, 2007)

i've been telling myself for the longest that i'd do my nails but i've been too lazy to actually paint them...ugh

maybe after i wash my hair tonight


----------



## magosienne (Sep 12, 2007)

my nails are bare, just some OPI start to finish on them. i need to buy some top coat so no nail polish for now



( i could use the OPI but it's not as great as mavala's top coat).


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 14, 2007)

Just did mine this morning. Revlon Misty Plum with a top coat of Salley Hansen Amber Opal.

Attachment 36047


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm wearing MAC's wildfire. It looks kind of like yours.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

My fingers are bare but my toes are OPI's Purple with a passion.


----------



## Raze (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's my nails of the day, not polish tho





Silver tips, with black swirl on thumb (black has a bluish/purple glitter, and when I say silver I mean a real chrome look, not a nail polish look



it looks better in real life than in the pic)


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm wearing Color Club "On Fire" Love it!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 17, 2008)

On my fingers, I have OPI My Daddy's the king and on my toes, OPI An affair in red square.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm wearing Ulta Freshwater Pearl on my fingers. It's a really pretty frosty pale pink color. On my toes, Ulta in Wicked. It's a deep berry red.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine just have a nail hardener from Sephora..


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok heres mine i got time on the week-end so i did some abstract zebra style with silver underneath


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 18, 2008)

What a cute pattern Gabriella! Mine are just plain dark red right now. I've been using light or bright colors all summer and I started missing the darker ones



.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 18, 2008)

wow, I'm loving all your nails! Mine are bare... I hate chipped polish more than no polish, and my job seems to chip my nails all the time!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

i just have a clearcoat on..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm just wearing orly nail builder... i cut them all off this weekend...


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Mines the same everyday bare and natural lol!


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

This makes me wish that I actually had nice nails.


----------



## jmaui02 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm wearing Yoga-ta get this blue by Opi.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm wearing OPI Plugged Up Plum


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine. It's China Glaze polish in For Audrey.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 9, 2008)

luuuv it!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm wearing OPI's Parlez-vous OPI.. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## chichi (Oct 9, 2008)

i love all your nail job.it's awesome.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm wearing OPI Don't Toy With Me!

I love this color- its a new holiday color that came out with the Toyland Collection. Not sure if this is LE but if you girls love red this is a MUST HAVE!!!!!!


----------



## gejba (Jan 20, 2009)

My choice for today is Jessica - Merlot.


----------



## esha (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mines the same everyday bare and natural lol! Ditto for me


----------



## lolaB (Jan 21, 2009)

Parlez-vous OPI?

It's deeper in person.


----------

